# Shed for buns - thoughts please



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Would this shed be okay (6 x 4):

BillyOh 20S Rustic Economy Overlap Apex Shed - Wooden Sheds - Garden Buildings Direct

With a small open hutch in it for sleeping/playing? Could also try and build in some groovy slopes and ledges (not too high!!!) as my buns LOVE climbing and jumping.

They aren't yet bonded but started 3 days ago and so far so good. The oldest came over and had a doze on my lap for half an hour, and the youngest came and hopped on too, started licking the snoozing one! Fingers crossed that they'll be best of friends soon.

Anyways, back to the accommodation. I really want to get something nice for them. I don't have much money but have asked for some for Christmas so will use this to buy something. They will have free range of my garden every day all day as I work from home (at present due to them not being bonded I've have to split the time during the day!). Just need to get their night time arrangements sorted.

Thanks!


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be suitable for them. We had one with a little hutch in for sleeping just a tiny bit bigger than that bet they will love it !


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, and here are a few photos of my boys on their 'dates'

I had some help from the most tremendous couple who have bonded many bunnies and help rescue buns across the land!


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh cool as I think I could probably afford that after Christmas as I assume it'll take a fair while for the bunnies to be properly bonded?

Having said that, they have been utterly delightful with each other so far *touch wood*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That looks like a great shed.
If you have a look on the rabbit forum you can look for ideas on how to add levels and stuff to your shed. Look in the outdoor housing sticky and also through the individual threads as people post photos of their sheds in the housing section too.
Housing


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! Will definitely have a look. I am going to build a super bunny home!!

I want this:

Wooden Childrens Playhouse - Needs some repairs | eBay

Oooh how pretty! Too far away though unfortunately


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol i'm having an extra thick day today,just saw the title and thought i must have a look and see why anyone would want to keep buns in a shed
didnt even notice what section you'd posted in now it makes sense


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

That sounds and looks perfect for them!
I have a 8x6 shed for my 4 rabbits [they're all bonded and live together] with a 5ft 3 tier hutch standing at the back of the shed.
and they have their own 'garden' which they get loosed into every morning until it goes dark. Im sure your bunnies will love their new home 

It might not take as long as you think to bond them! my 2 youngest joined the existing couple after 2 days 'bonding time' in the kitchen


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ha - yeah, I didn't mean just shove them in a shed. I meant making a shed their home with an open hutch inside 

Fingers crossed for my buns.... it all seems too good to be true so far. Tiny bit of head humping but nothing much really. Loads and loads of nose touching and ear cleaning!! They seem to just wander about like they do when on their own, only checking in with each other for nose touching! 

Looking at playhouses on ebay now too but they're all a bit pricey so far....


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Umm, just checking..... but can they breathe properly in a shed!??


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Button79 said:


> Umm, just checking..... but can they breathe properly in a shed!??


Eh? Confused.....


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol yeh, they can breathe proberly in a shed, its not air tight 
If you have a look thru my posts, you will find lots of pictures of my shed, inside and out.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey thats a great looking shed and a good price too. I would just like to point out tho that some bunnies will chew the over laps, I would recommend spending a few more pennies on a tunnel and groove shed. or boarding out the bottom of the sides with plywood


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hey thats a great looking shed and a good price too. I would just like to point out tho that some bunnies will chew the over laps, I would recommend spending a few more pennies on a tunnel and groove shed. or boarding out the bottom of the sides with plywood


Ooh what's a tunnel and grove shed I wonder? And yes, I know for sure that my youngest WILL chew what he can - the other won't at all.

Ha - I was kind of joking about them being able to breathe in a shed, but I meant would they get enough fresh air when inside. Guess they will. They will have the option of the garden all day every day.

I am VERY excited about getting a shed - just not sure which one to go for.

Thanks guys :thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

woopsie I meant tongue and grove!! its where 1 panel slots into the next a bit like a puzzle and you end up with all the panels stacked on top of each other with no bits other than the panel frame sticking out. like this Timber cladding - tongue and groove with v joint


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool thanks - will check that out.

Do you think my bunnies will be friends soon, I caught them like this a few times yesterday:


----------

